# Camaro is back...



## camarosuper6 (Jun 29, 2004)

After two failed journals (due to illness and work related issues) I am back to posting my results on this forum to help motivate myself and maybe inspire a few others.

 I am finally going to be using my LeptiGen Mass that TwinPeak so graciously gave me for free, for a beta test that I never go around too because I got a serious case of pnemonia, and had some recent employment issues (looks like I will be moving soon, been a stressful few months) but things are beginning to look up, as they always do eventually. Trust in the Lord and you can survive the peaks and valleys of everyday life. Looks like my life will be leaving the valley and returning to the peak. 

 The past year I have spent countless days in the gym doing numerous workout programs and plans. I have tried HST, Max OT, TP-PT, HIT, 5x5 and probably a few others I have forgotten to mention. Each giving me decent results and each adding to my ever evolving perspective on bodybuilding, strength-training and overall health.

 After about a year and a half of constant  experimentation (which I enjoy, but it is fairly hard to monitor progress without a constant) I have simply found that I respond best to a more HIT-like approach in my training. This is not saying that I am an anti-volume or low frequency HIT disciple by any means. It simply means I respond better to the more low volume, high intense set- to- failure type of routine.  In addition to better physical response, my life is much easier when minimal time is spent in the gym, and more time is spent recouporating and focusing on family, friends, work, diet and rest (not neccesarily in that order  )  

 My possible job relocation and schooling have made the past few months stressfull to say the least, but I enjoy the fact that I am always progressing and learning from my life experiences.  I grew up with very little in the way of stress and worry. My family being very blessed with virtually no serious problems, now that I am turning 24, I am beginning to understand the importance of self-discipline, hardwork, education, and kindness to each person you come in contact on a daily basis. My walk with God has been so very distant lately, and I want to once again follow in his footsteps in all aspects of my life, including my bodybuilding one.

 Anyways, off my soapbox 

 So enough of the mushy personal stuff, I am back jack to posting my training, more to inspire hard work on my part than anything else.

 So here goes.

 I am currently eating between 3000, and 4000 calories per day.
 I will be taking LeptiGen Mass (thanks for your patience TP, I really appreciate it more than you know) for 3 servings at breakfast, lunch and dinner.
 Protein will be approx 1 gram to 1.5 grams per pound of bodyweight daily, usually more towards the lower of the two.

 I am currently 6'3 and weigh 223 lbs. (gained some solid mass in the past few months)

 Today's workout:
 Chest/Back

 Bench Press:
 1) 245 x 5
 2) 245 x 4

 Dips (weighted) 
 1) 70 lbs x 8
 2) 70 lbs x 6

 Incline Dumbell Press
 1) 85 x 8 

 Deadlifts:
 1) 385 x 6
 2) 385 x 6

 Rows:
 1) 235 x 9
 2) 235 x 8

 Pull ups
 1) x 6
 2) x 5 (RP for 10 seconds) +1 (RP) + 1


----------



## Monolith (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent... lookin forward to following this!  You should be able to give great feedback since youre going to be training using a routine youre already familiar with.

 Good luck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2004)

Good to see you back!  

How long did this workout take??

Also - I like your sigs !!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Moomba, good to see ya too bro. Hows life been treatin you ? Judging from your Avtar, things are lookin good man, you look more lean/cut then the last time I saw your pic.

 Workout took me about 50 min to 1 hour.  This is my longest of the three workouts I perform.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks.   I just had hernia surgery three weeks ago (June 11th) so I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things.   I only had to take two weeks of from lifting.   I just have to lift light for two more weeks.........I'm looking to start a new routine so I'll be checking in quite a bit here!!



What's your split look like for the week?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 29, 2004)

Gonna be 
 Day 1 Chest/Back
 Rest
 Day 2 Legs
 Rest
 Day 3 Shoulders/Arms
 Rest
 Repeat

 How bout yours?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

I look forward to following along. Good luck man 

Glad to see that things are also looking up for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Gonna be
> Day 1 Chest/Back
> Rest
> Day 2 Legs
> ...


This week and next week I'm doing a Push/Pull/Legs routine.    I'm looking to start a new program after that.    I may do:

Day1 
Chest and basketball
Day2
Back/traps and abs
Day3
off
Day4
Quads/Hams and plyometrics
Day5
Shoulders/Calves and abs
Day6
Off
Day7
Off


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Changed up the schedule a bit



Monday:



Shoulders/Forearms

Military Press:
1) 235 x 5
2) 235 x 4
3) 235 x 4

Dumbell Press:
1) 85 x 6
2) 85 x 6

Side Lateral
1) 35 x 6
2) 40 x 5

Wrist Curls 
2 sets to failure

Reverese Wrist Curls
2 sets to failure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, great Military Press! That's better than my bench press LOL! I look forward to following along here buddy, looks like you got some good things going for you here  I'm also interested in hearing about your walk with God also, I must admit mine has been extremely shaky lately.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Thanks. I just had hernia surgery three weeks ago (June 11th) so I'm slowly getting back into the swing of things. I only had to take two weeks of from lifting. I just have to lift light for two more weeks.........I'm looking to start a new routine so I'll be checking in quite a bit here!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's your split look like for the week?


What kind of hernia surgery? Inguinal or umbilical? I've had three hernia surgeries  How are you doing now? Hope everything is going well buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Great workouts !  If this is taking it easy after surgery I can't wait to see what happens after you really start to get serious!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2004)

I didnt have hernia surgery, Yellowmoomba did 

Check out his journal, hes a strong mofo.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I didnt have hernia surgery, Yellowmoomba did
> 
> Check out his journal, hes a strong mofo.


OOPS!!!!!!!     Still impressive workouts though !


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks 

Damn graveyard shift got me all discombobulated.  The past 9 months worked Fri/Sat/Sun graveyard, so today Im all wide awake at nearly 5 in the morning.

Oh well... today's workout will be...

Back and Traps

Deadlifts
2 sets of 4-6

1. Seated Cable Rows….2 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up) 
2. Pull-ups….3 sets (Each set to positive failure) 
3. Barbell Rows….2 sets 4-6 reps 
4. Pull-downs (To the Front)….2 sets 4-6 reps 
Traps:  
1.

 Barbell Shrugs….3 sets 4-6 reps (After weight acclimation) 

I love a heavy back workout... WHEW today I'm going for the big 400. I am going to be attempting my first ever 400lb deadlift. Wish me luck fellaz, I am SO pumped!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Changed up the schedule a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Camaro!!

235 x 5 on MP!!   Looking STRONG!   

Good luck on 400!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Tue:

Back/Traps

Deadlift 

(New attempt succsessful 

1)405 x 4
2)405 x 3 (hard, damn!)

Seated Pulley
1) 240 x 6
2) 260 x 4

Pullups
1) 7 (failure)
2) 5 

Rows:
1) 265 x 6
2) 265 x 5 1/2

Good workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Tue:
> 
> Back/Traps
> 
> ...


Damn HEAVY workout!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 7, 2004)

OK... Chest/Abs Day 

Incline Dumbell Press:
1) 100 x 6
2  110 x 5
3) 110 x 4 (110 is the highest weight in the gym as far as db go. Great.. now what?  What a bitter sweet day 

Flat BB Press:
1)  265 x 4
2) 265 x 4

Abs:

Rope Crunches to failure
Weighted Crunches to failure


What a good workout!

My current weight is 226. BF is approximately 11 percent.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> OK... Chest/Abs Day
> 
> Incline Dumbell Press:
> 1) 100 x 6
> ...


Nice work on the Dumbells!!   It's time to bring some duck tape to the gym and attached some 5 lb weights to the dumbells!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ha... I gotta figure out something moomb!


OK... today Biceps/Triceps


Straight BB Curl
1) 135 x 4
2) 135 x 4
3) 135 x 3 (keep the weight the same next week)

DB Curls
1) 50 x 6
2) 50 x 5 1/2

Lying Extensions (cambered bar)
1) 60lbs both sides x 6
2) x 5
3) x 5

Pushdowns using a lat pull down machine, which is much harder than a pulley machine
1) 120 x 5
2) 120 x 4

Kick backs
1) 35 x 6 both sides

Damn good workout.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya ready for your big move to NorCal, Dave?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 8, 2004)

I dunno , its gonna be a big change.  How bout you, hows everying?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Ha... I gotta figure out something moomb!
> 
> 
> OK... today Biceps/Triceps
> ...



Looks good to me!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I dunno , its gonna be a big change.  How bout you, hows everying?


Blah. I still have to get rid of some furniture in San Diego and clean up my apt. I go back there around the 21st or so and then drive back up here to Sacto and then school starts Aug. 11. Busy, busy.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

Yea I know the feeling.  Since youll be living in Sac though, Im sure we can catch some time to chill sometime. What school do you go to again?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

Leg day. Oh the pain.


Squats:
1) 345 x 5
2) 345 x 4

Ham Curls
1) 200 x 6
2) 200 x 6 (all the weight on the stack. great, now I gotta do SLDL, which are really uncomfortable for my lower back)

Leg Press:
1) 630 x 6
2) 630 x 6

Calf Raises 
2 sets to failure entire stack


Good workout.

Now for a nice weekend of rest and unfortunately work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Leg day. Oh the pain.
> 
> 
> Squats:
> ...



Enjoy the weekend !!   

If you have maxed out on the ham curl machine do single leg curls......When you max out on single leg curls - you are on your own!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 13, 2004)

OK... missed monday workout, slept during the day.

Tue: Shoulders/Forearms

Smith Military Press:
245 x 4
245 x 5
245 x 3

DB Press Overhead
1) 90 x 6
2) 90 x 5

Side Laterals
1) 40 x 6
2) 40 x 5

Forearms
Wrist Curls to failure
Rev. Wrist Curls to failure


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

youre a strong mofo


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 13, 2004)

Heh.. thanks bud, but the strange thing is, my strength has been shooting up regularly for quite some time, but Im not really getting much bigger. Today I weighed in at 219. First thing in the morning, I usually weigh about  216. Im trying to get my mass up, but its tough. My strength is continually rising, but my mass is actually been pretty slow. 

Im now eating 350 to 400 grams of protein per day, at least during the week. (Weekends are tough because of my graveyard work schedule).  Lets see if I can keep pushing the limits.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Weird... did you change your training style at all?  Any new supplements?

 Maybe youre just destined to be a powerlifter...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2004)

> Smith Military Press:
> 245 x 4
> 245 x 5
> 245 x 3



Impressive !!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok..

Car got a flat at the gym today 

Damn it.


But the workout was a good one.

Back/Traps

Seated Pulley Rows:

1) 260 x 6
2) 260 x 4

Pull-ups
1) 8
2) 6

BB Rows:
1) 275 x 5
2) 275 x 4   (cant quite bring the bar all the way up to the rib cage on the 3 and 4th, need to keep the weight the same for next week and get a FULL contraction)

Pulley-Lat Pull Downs:
1) 220 x 6
2) 230 x 4

BB Shrugs
2 sets with 375 to failure (about 8 or 9)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice lifts.

I would be up shit creek if I got a flat... I dont have a spare.  Big tires cost too much lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn, you must have a truck. I got a camaro (duh) and my low profiles cost a pretty penny too 

Stupid Nail.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Damn, you must have a truck. I got a camaro (duh) and my low profiles cost a pretty penny too
> 
> Stupid Nail.



Consider getting your tires from Discount Tire and buying their warranty next time.   It's runs $20/tire but I've used my warranty twice in the last year (damn Michigan potholes).   $20/tire is better than dropping $200 on one Goodyear GS-D3.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, thats where its getting done as we speak! (along with an alignment and oil change)   

Great minds think alike!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hey, thats where its getting done as we speak! (along with an alignment and oil change)
> 
> Great minds think alike!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thur:

Chest/Abs

Incline Press:
110 x 4
110 x 3 (couldnt get it for some reason, dissapointed in myself)
100 x 6

Flat Bench
1) 255 x 4
2) 255 x 3 (wtf is up with me today?)

Dips(weighted) 
1) plus 70 x 7
2) plus 80 x 6

Abs

Crunches .. 2 sets to failure
Rope Crunches .. 2 sets to failure


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Is that incline BB?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 16, 2004)

The first one is incline dumbell press.
Second is Flat Barbell Press:


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

I was wondering, because your incline shouldnt be that low with a bench like that..  Now I know


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok.... workout intensity has been down lately.. I need to figure out how to pump it back up.

Tue afternoon I leave up to northern california for 2 days, so I have to adjust my workouts accordingly.


Todays workout was Back/Biceps


I felt weak today in the back area....my diet has sucked over the weekend, as my protein shipment has not arrived yet, and was supposed to be here on THURSDAY 

Barbell Rows: ( I am decreasing the weight to try and accomplish better form. I think my form was not as good as it could be. I was not as parallel to the ground as I felt I should be, and my last couple of reps were not all the way to my ribcage, so I am decreasing my weight for better form in this exercise)

1) 245 x 5 (better form, although I needed my straps, and I forgot them damnit)
2) 245 x 5

Pull-Downs:
1) 230 x 6
2) 250 x 4 1/2

Dumbell Rows: (Dont particularly like these and havent done them in ages)
1) 85 x 9
2) 95 x 6

Seated Pulley Rows:
1) 240 x 5

Biceps

BB Curls (had to use less weight, due to the fact I worked back before biceps, where usually I do biceps/triceps alone)
1) 115 x 6
2) 125 x 4

Dumbell Curls
1) 55 x 4 (barely with slow negs)
2) 55 x 4 (barely again, with slow negatives)

Really going to improve my diet, and have a KICK ass workout tommorrow morning)


1)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Where do you buy your supps from?  You didnt go to GNC and buy protein for emergency?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually a good friend at the gym sold me a 5 lb tub or Optimum Whey for 15 bucks  ... He had an extra, so Im using that now. My workout sucked today, my back was WAY weaker than I expected. I really need to kick my diet into gear.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you ever post your diet?  Do you follow a strict routine, or just eat whats convenient?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 19, 2004)

Honestly, as bad as it sounds, I really have too much going on at the moment to follow a super strict diet. My main concerns are enough protein and enough carbs to keep my strength climbing. I make sure I get at least 300 grams of protein a day and at least 300 grams of carbs.
According to the MAX -OT protocol, which I follow as closely as possible, I need around 400 grams of protein a day, which is damn near impossible for me, but Im really going to strive for it.
 I usually try to make the carbs as wholesome as possible, but its not always feasible. My weekends are tough because my graveyard schedule, I cant get my meals as conviently as during the week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Camaro!

What's shakin'??  I read through your journal looking at Max-OT style....It seems that every workout is a little different.   Sometimes you do "Back and Bis" and other times it's "Back and Traps" or "Bis and Tris"........Are you following your own workout style or are you just mixing things up based on how your body feels....???

Just wondering??

Your workouts are looking good BTW.....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks bud. Actually, the workouts are supposed to stay the same, at least for 7 weeks, then take the 8th off, and start a new max ot program.

The reason I changed it up this week is because I have to get my entire upper body done before tonight, my flight leaves at 6:15 and I wont be back until Thurs after noon


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn I hate these workouts that encompass more than one major muscle group at a time. It makes my weights drop slightly.   But oh well, Im leaving tonight, and wont return until Thur, so I have to get in my bodyparts.

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps


Flat Barbell Bench:
1) 265 x 4
2) 265 x 3

Incline Dumbell Press:
1) 100 x 5
2) 100 x 5

Dips (weighted)
1) 80 x 6
2) 80 x 5

Dumbell Press (Shoulders)
1) 85 x 5
2) 85 x 4

Side Lateral
1) 40 x 6
2) 40 x 6 ( one arm at a time)

Upright Rows: (first time doing these in forever)
100 x 6
110 x 6

Triceps:
Pushdowns on Lat Machine
1) 120 x 5
2) 120 x 4
3) 120 x 3

Kickbacks
1) 35 x 6
2) 40 x 6

OK workout. Should be much stronger next week back to my regular routine


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 20, 2004)

Dave? Thought you were driving to Sac today?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 20, 2004)

Im actually flying to Sac today, flight arrives at 6:15. I leave for the airport in about 30 min. From there I drive up to Eureka.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 20, 2004)

Ahh flying. Nice. Lol, I just flew from Sac to San Diego yesterday. Ugh, not looking forward to driving to Sac from here on Sat./Sunday though.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ugh, I can imagine. Thats a good 7 hour drive

Hope you have lots of good CD's


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2004)

Ugh..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 20, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Ugh, I can imagine. Thats a good 7 hour drive
> 
> Hope you have lots of good CD's


 More like 9......Dad wants to help me though, so he's flying in on Saturday (taking up valuable passenger space since my sound system totally elimintates putting anything in my trunk.)   He doesn't want to do it in one shot, but there's nothing along the way from SD to Sac, exept for LA. Central Cali is hot, muggy, and crappy. LA is only a 2 hour drive though.  So on Saturday, straight from picking him up at the airport, we'll drive to LA, eat in Beverly Hills at Lawry's, and then stay overnight. Sunday however, we head the rest of the way to Sac. It's nice that he wants to help me, but I wish he wasn't coming. I could drive the whole way in one day.


Ah well, Lawry's is damn fine prime rib though.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool.

I'll tell you one thing, Eureka pretty much sucks. I dont wanna move. 

Its like going from driving a 2004 Camaro to driving a 1982 Ford Pinto. Not fun.  But hey, gotta sacrifice for the long run.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 23, 2004)

This next week I am going to be breaking through something that I have not been able to push myself to do for quite sometime. 

I am going to Squat with free-barbell instead of the Smith Machine.

Let me explain...

In highschool I had a slight injury to my lower back playing football. Nothing serious, but to compound that I developed Sciatica, and have always strayed away from squats with a barbell simply because it was very uncomfortable on my lower back and with the weight I use on a Smith (320-350), I would like to have a spot, espeically for those last few reps which are very tough.

But Im sick of the Smith. Im sick of avoiding BB squats. My back is fine. My ankles are not very flexible, but I will work on that. I did 225 x 10 last week just to feel it out, and although 225 wasnt too heavy, I got VERY sore the next day after using just that amount of light weight.

I am committed to doing heavy squats period. No more excuses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, Eureka pretty much sucks. I dont wanna move.
> 
> Its like going from driving a 2004 Camaro to driving a 1982 Ford Pinto. Not fun.  But hey, gotta sacrifice for the long run.



What's wrong with a 82 Pinto?????


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, good luck with squatting.  I think you will be pleasantly suprised in the new gains you will see.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> I'll tell you one thing, Eureka pretty much sucks. I dont wanna move.
> 
> Its like going from driving a 2004 Camaro to driving a 1982 Ford Pinto. Not fun.  But hey, gotta sacrifice for the long run.



Never been to Eureka myself, but that just sucks for you. Damn. Head to Sac and SF every chance you get then. But ya, I know exactly where you are coming from. Gotta make hard choices and sacrifices for better things in the future.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

Been gone for a few days, while my computer was getting fixed (again, POS)

Anyways, the job offer finally was made official. I will be taking a slight pay CUT, and moving to a sucky area to simply do what I love to do and get my foot in the door after a year of struggling to get hired.

So, very bittersweet, but I dont plan on being up in northern cali more than a year, maybe two before I return down to socal where I belong 

My fiance and I are planning the move, although she wont be able to make it until about 2 months after me, so I can get settled, an apt for us, etc. Its gonna be stressful for awhile, but God willing, I'll be just fine.

I will post my weeks progress tommorrow, as I am pretty damn exhausted today.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

What kind of job?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Dont say working on camaros...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

So you would move, even though you would be taking a pay cut? Is it because long-term wise, it will be better? Would you still be going to school?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

And its what he loves.. being a camaro mechanic.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

LOL... haha, no not working on Camaro's. Hell, I'm lucky if I even change my own oil anymore.

I'm taking a pay cut because, yes, as of right now Im not doing career work, I just happen to have a decent paying job that has been good getting me through a bit of school and allowed me to live (at home) very comfortably and save some money. 

Up in Northern Cali, they dont pay very well, and the place I'm going too doesnt really pay that great at ALL. Im basically making what I make now, except Ill be working full time, and the cost of living is a good bit cheaper to live up there. Its been tough for me to get my foot in the door down here because the competition is tough, and Im still pretty young.

Its a full time position for Police Officer. I am currently working in a quasi-police dept, with VERY limited powers, and did not like it, so for the past year I have attempted to change depts. This new dept will allow me to get my, what is called Basic Post Cert. and allow me to transfer as a lateral anywhere in California, where the other deptartment did not.  This dept has quite a lot of training classes to offer too, which will assist me in finishing what I need to get my B.A. in Criminal Justice AND my Advanced Officers Certs.  THIS is why, I am moving and taking a cut, so I can eventually go anywhere I want in the future.  

Self-Discipline and Sacrifice. Its what life is all about.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

We all know Chevys dont need mechanics because they dont break down


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

Pfft!!!!  Chebbies are no good.  Ford man here.. even though mine needs repaired LOL


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

Fix Or Repair Daily.

You know the saying


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Apparently you haven't seen the Camaro that my dad's fiance  owns....only a V6 though, so whaddya expect?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

She's a Chevy chick. Dad even leased a Tahoe. My dad and I are both neutral though. If a car kicks ass, it kicks ass. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Fix Or Repair Daily.
> 
> You know the saying



Close, its probaby bi-monthly.  Money pit.. I bet if I had a cheby it would have the same problems or worse.  SUV's arent made to wheel, except Heeps 

First On Race Day
Thats why Mustang is superior


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

Dave, what kind of Camaro do you own?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just a regular red V6. Camarosuper6 

My friend is going to sell me his Camaro in about a year when he gets his new Corvette, and this puppy is a CAR.

He's put about 16 grand into a totally rebuilt racing engine, 6.1 liter, 600 HP 1994 Z28 with 2 10 lb Tanks Of Nitrous (the kind that actually works , hehe).  We go out some Friday nights and just pound on cars. We have to race bikes because no car has been able to keep up so far. And this car is beating most bikes on the street (with the exception of the newest ones that came out the past year)

THAT is my car in about a year. We ran it open header last Tues. It was painfully loud


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> It was painfully loud


God I wish there was a way I could make my car louder...legally that is.  Done everything that I can legally and I still want it louder.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 29, 2004)

Take off the muffler. 

That simple.

Need a ticket written off.... You know someone


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 29, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Take off the muffler.
> 
> That simple.
> 
> Need a ticket written off.... You know someone


Heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok...


Today was my first day doing Free Barbell Squats instead of Smith Machine Squats which I have been using for the past few years.

I put away all my excuses about my back and such and got in the power rack and did some squatting... and let me tell you, after the first two sets got me warmed up, I LOVED it!

At first, I put on the shoulder harness device my brother got to help stabilize the bar on your shoulders comfortably, and it really helps a lot.

I tried doing 135 at first, just to get myself warm and my ankles loosend up. No problem

Then I put on 225, did about 6 good reps to get some more blood flowing and get a bit more acclimated to the free arch movement I havent been used too, it was a bit akward and wobbly, but it wasnt difficult.

Then I put on 265 and did two working sets up 7 reps each. I probably could have pushed out another rep or two, but went just shy of failure, seeing this is my first week attempting TRUE squats.  I felt good, and definitely think I can go for 295 next week.

I was suprised how fast my body adjusted to the free weights and how quickly I became stronger.... After about a month, I expect to be back to using around 315 for 4-6 reps.

I am very pleased, and my legs are feeling VERY exhausted, yet its a great feeling.

I also included my usual 275 lb stiff leg deadlifts, one set to failure leg press and one set to failure hamstring curls to finish the day.

My main focus today was getting my squatting down and I did that. Next week I will push the limits a bit more, and by one month, I want to be back to my 100 percent intensity workouts


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 2, 2004)

Monday:

Dumbell Press:

90 x 6
95 x 5
95 x 5

Smith Machine Press:
225 x 4
225 x 3 (damn)

Side Laterals
45 x 8
45 x 8 (too much body language, wanna keep it a bit more controlled)

Bent Over Laterals

35 x 8
35 x 8

Adding Tribulus and ALA to my Protein/Creatine and LeptiGen Stack


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 3, 2004)

Back today, good workout


Bent Rows:
1) 255 x 6
2) 255 x 5
3) 255 x 4

Pull Ups:
1) 25lb weight attached x 5
2) 25lb x 4

Seated Pulley Rows:
1) 260 x 6
2) 260 x 4

Pull Downs:
1) 250 x 4

DeadLifts:
1) 415 x 4
2) 415 x 4

Shrugs 315 x 8 X 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2004)

Good workout Camaro!!   I started doing workouts similar to yours lately.   I'm liking it!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 5, 2004)

Gosh Dave, when you gonna start using real weight?  J/K

I'd recommend cutting out the smith machine military press.  I was doing 235 for 8 behind the neck and switched to free weight front press, and my progress after the change was exceptional.  I enjoyed more than marginal success with the behind the neck press, but found that despite the progress, the stress on my rotator cuff muscles didn't justify the means.  Switching to the free weight (with a good spotter) has spared the fragile cuff and my progress has been the best I've ever seen for my delts.

Have you ever tried behind the back shrugs?  I used to do front shrugs how you showed me years ago, and find that doing them with a power-rack like system behind yourself prevents cheating.

Also curious about your chin-ups.  What reppage are you hitting now?  I just reincorporated them into the routine.  Peace.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 5, 2004)

Man you look familiar DUNCANS DOUGHNUTS (AKA MIKE "BROCK LESNAR" )

I'll give those regular military presses a try, havent used them since I got burstis in my right shoulder in 2002.

Why dont you post a journal in here as well, and be the first true HIT'ER in a while.

PEACE.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 5, 2004)

The last time I got into a discussion with online enthusiastics on training, the results were not good.  I've been attacked pretty seriously for my deadlift practices, as it were.  

You didn't say anything about your chin-ups.  Do you still incorporate those into your back routine?  As far as free weight squats are concerned, make sure you're careful.  I know I'm developing tendinitis in my right knee, and I'm three years younger than you using much less volume.  The tendinitis is a result of my squatting, I honestly believe, and I'm very wary of free weight squats.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 5, 2004)

Funny that most people that attack you are probably still struggling with 135 bench presses and 195 lb Deads....

Who cares what anyone else thinks/believes.. if it works for you, and it obviously has, then stick with it and let them continue doing whatever it is they do. 

I do chinups on a straight bar with a 25 lb plate attached to my belt for a good 4-6 reps (as most of my exercises are between 4-6, MAX OT style). As a stand alone, I can get about 10 good pull ups with just my bodyweight. I also use the lat-pull down machine for a good strong finisher at about 250 lbs with a good tight squeeze at the bottom.

I will be wary of squats. My knees used to have issues. When I was playing basketball regularly I would occasionally get swelling in either knee for no apparent reason. I think the years of football and basketball have a lot to do with knee issues, but I havent had issues in quite sometime.

Nice pic btw. Your face is a lot better with the smiley over it


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 5, 2004)

195 pound deadlifts   

That's almost 2 of the really big plates - *ON EACH SIDE!!!!*  .  I only use what I call the middle plates, and they're pretty heavy (like 4.4 KG, whatever that means).   

What is your body weight at now?  Got any plans for improving your stagnating chest?   I just started doing chin ups again, and I did about 7 with a 3 seconds pause on each contraction and a 20 second pause in the full contracted position on the last one.  I've never been good at those.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

Well..... Im moving next week, so this week I changed thing back up to my HST routine, just to give me a break from the intense MAX-OT workouts for a brief week... 

I'll take a week off next week (Im due, its been 9-10 weeks straight) and get back in the gym as soon as I find a good one in Eureka.

As of now.. my best lifts have been pretty solid.

Deadlift 425 x 4
Squat 315 x 4 (Free weight, no more Smith machine for me)
Bench (unknown.. I can get 110 DB for 4 solid reps)

I will be returning to HST for a 6 week cycle, taking a week off and back to Max-Ot for 6 weeks.

Ill see ya when I get there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

Good Luck moving!!!

HST should be a big change.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2004)

What does your HST routine look like?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Be careful moving!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Duncan, who are you?  How do you train?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm Camaro's brother.  I train with HIT.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Ah!  I have heard a bit about you, welcome to IM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ah!  I have heard a bit about you, welcome to IM



He looks pretty big      Welcome!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Yea, Dave was saying he was pretty strong.  I want to know what his routine looks like.
Duncan, post some HIT info in the training forum


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

His routine is pretty hardcore. Its pretty funny how we do things. I go to the gym, he trains with weights he bought himself in the garage. Its actually a real nice setup (besides be messy as hell). He has a Smith Machine, A Bench Press setup, probably in the area of 1000 lbs of weight total and a cable, dip set-up.

Mike is more naturally an endomorph, with some meso qualities. I tend to think Im more mixture... endo being the major, but with ecto-meso qualities. I tend to put on fat right around the love handles and the stomach, but no where else.
I started getting into training well before Mike did, but when he discovered the HIT method, he took off like nothing Ive ever seen. Ive always been the guinea pig, expermenting with different training methodology. Mike is hardcore-true and true HIT. And it works so well for him.  He is my younger brother by 3 1/2 years, but stronger than me in almost any lift I can think of.

I believe he completed a deadlift of 540 x 4 yesterday.  Unreal. My best deadlift to date is 435 x 4.

His best Squat is 390 x 21.  DAMN IT.

My best Squat is 325 x 8 .  Not even close in that comparison.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

That squat is out of control!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey,

I'm glad that my brother has mentioned me  My routine is a 3 day split.  I'm a type one diabetic and recently incorporated  careful nutrient timing (w my insulin shots) into my routine.  I am also dieting.

Workout one: (squats and calf raises on my smith machine)
Squats - 400 x 18 (stuck 19)
Calf-raises - 515 x 15 (i stand on a block to get the best contraction)
Weighted situps 100 x 15
Grip workouts (vary)

Workout two:
Benchpress: 275 x 8
Close Grip bench: 235 x 9
Bent rows: 285 x 9
Deadlifts: 545 x 4 
Pullups: x 8 (maximum contraction @ 3 seconds, hold on last rep)

Workout three:
Military press: 200 x 9
Conc. Curls (superslow): 65 x 10
Tricep pulldowns: 127.5 x 10 (superset w dips)
Dips: x 4
Behind the back shrugs: 280 x 9 (3 second max contraction)

Everything one set to failure, basic compounds with a light warmup and leg day very mild stretching.  I progress with reps or weight (2 1/2 pounds) every workout.  My bodyweight is 221.2 and I'm trying to get to 215 without sacrificing my muscle.  I am currently losing (according to the digital scale I use, weighing when I first wake up) 1/5 of a pound a day.

I also work at UPS, which is quite a difficult job.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

For behind the back shrugs, do you use the smith or a freebar?

Dop you do any cardio on off days?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

Makes me tired just looking at it.

I still cannot get over the 400 lb squats x 18.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for the compliment.

I do freebar behind the back shrugs.  I used to do front shrugs and found I cheated too much.  Since the switch my progress has been great.  Same goes with the freeweight military press.

  I've received some scrutinty because my smith machine parrallel bars are very angled, so I do my deadlifts and rows off of it because the angle makes me work harder.  I've been told that it makes it easier.  Today I deadlifted freeweight 565 x 3, which is better than I can do on my smith machine.  I love the angle of it, it is the best smith machine I've used because it's relatively light and moves with you.

I also usually do one rep training with my deadlifts.  We have back problems that run in our family, so I heave up as much weight as I can comfortably and hold it until I collapse.  I last did this with 550 pounds, and the level of fatigue I feel coming off of it is wonderful.  My lower back has no problems, either.

People on boards and in chat rooms have questioned these practices, but I swear by them.

I do cardio with HIIT, usually twice a week because i'm very burned out from working at UPS.  I also play basketball.  Go Spurs Go


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Makes me tired just looking at it.
> 
> I still cannot get over the 400 lb squats x 18.




No doubt!!   WoW - that's impressive!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

Skinny people question practices.

Big people shut up and train.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Skinny people question practices.
> 
> Big people shut up and train.




Yeah, we've had quite a few discussions about that.  I owe David (camaro) for my interest in weights, because I was once a very pudgy very picked on little kid.  He's had excellent success with MAX OT, which i think is a well principled workout routine.  I almost hate to see him switch to HST, because the progress has been so good.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, I guess its time for me to continue my journal.

I started my HST routine, after my 10 day-strategic deconditioning, as the HST theory goes. (for more info on it, www.hypertrophy-specific.com). Im sure Mike is rolling his eyes, but Im really curious about this routine, and am going to give it at least a good 6 week run.

Im doing one week of 15's
2 week of 10's
2 week of 5's
2 weeks of 5s again (using higher weights)
9 day SD

My diet has been pretty good. I am going to be totally honest.. The move sucked. Leavin all my friends and family sucked. My gf isnt here, that SUX. The people up here pretty much suck (I dont like hippies).  Not getting paid for my job, for the first few months really REALLY sucks.

But you do what you have to do, for ur future.

Ill be back.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

I hate hippie scum too


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 25, 2004)

This place is apparently the old hippie capital of the U.S.  I HATE it. So many damn dreadlocked bums walking around, with no reprocutions, because the DA (POS) wont prosecute transients.... and they are repsonsible for much of the crime. (He is also very VERY lax on weed, but thats a diff issue)


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 25, 2004)

One week of 15's?  Two weeks of 10s?  What does all this mean?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

Im guessing 15 rep sets.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Back....


Living up north sux guys. Its so fuqqin boring up here, it actually excites me to go to sleep, because that just means Im one day closer to leaving....

The work is fun. I love my job, I just dont love this area. Nothing but hippies, transients and flaming liberals at every corner. Awful.

Nothing is open past 9 pm it seems. No clubs. No nightlife. No friends. Nothing. I miss home, but I will survive.

On a positive note, I found a very nice gym with a basketball court, which is really cool, so I have been doing my HST routine with pretty solid results, but overall not happy with it, and will be using a westside barbell routine. I am a solid 218 on a more calorie restricted diet. I am living with my friend and his wife for now, so I dont really monitor my diet as well, and getting plenty of protein is a bit harder, but Im actually managing quite well, and leaning up nicely. I will post my routine tonight/tommorow, as I am going home to visit tommorrow for a week 

Its good to see familiar avatars again


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is my plan on the WestSide Program. Its a rough plan, but hopefully the WB devotees will come in, check it out, and give me some pointers.

Day 1 Max Effort Squat/Deadlift Day

Squat:  build up to 3 rep max using sets of 3, and then continue with 1 rep maxes until you reach your 1 rep max.
GoodMornings: Same as above
Stiff Leg Deadlift 3 sets 6-10 reps
Reverse Hyper Extensions 3 sets 6-10 reps
Calf Raises 3 sets of 6-15
Ab Work

Side Note: I change up exercises every 2 weeks. 

Day 3
Max Effort Bench Day
Bench Press, same as Squats above (Every two weeks, change to either Inc. Press, Board Press, Floor Press or Close Grip Press.)
Lying Extensions 3 sets of 6-10
Push Downs 1 set of 6-10
Barbell Rows 3 sets of 6-10
Pull Ups 3 sets to failure
Side Laterals 2 sets 6-10
Rear Laterals 2 sets 6-10
Bicep Curls 2 sets of 6-10
Once every two weeks do Barbell Press or Dumbell Press 2 x 6-10

Day 5
Dynamic Effort Squat
Box Squats 8 sets of 2 reps (fast as safely possible)
Same as above for other exercises

Day 7 Dynamic Effort Bench

Bench 8 sets of 3 (speed)
same as above for other exercises

Lets see how this works out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2004)

WELCOME BACK!!    

Any specific goals for your new program??


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes.

Size and Power. I want to intimidate and have the ability to back it up 

Tommorrow I will begin using Max Bench Day.... Workouts will be every other day, regardless of the day.


Day 1
Max Bench (in WS fashion, 3 reps until failure, then 1 rep until failure)
Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 4-8
Lying Extensions 2 sets pf 4-8
Weighted Dips 2 sets of 4-8
Flys 2 sets of 4-8
Upright Rows (mid grip) 2 sets of 4-8
Side Laterals 2 sets of 4-8
Forearm Grip Strength 2 sets to Failure of Heavy Weight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2004)

Alright   Nice goals!!   Get it on!!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok...

Started WestSide Training last Monday. I am throughly enjoying, and I especially like the different positioning of the bench press (elbows tucked in, shoulder blades against bench, pushing below the nipple). The heavy Squats/Bench are great, as I enjoy pushing my strength limits. 

The rest of the program is not supposed to go to failure, so I program the rest of my workouts in a HST type fashion... each two weeks I build up to to my 10 rep max for two weeks, and then 2 weeks of 5's and another 2 weeks of 5;s only to failure on the last workouts. This allows me good progression in my ancillary work without burning myself out. I workout for 6 weeks, take a week off and repeat.

I also started using NO Explode from David Tolson, so I will be describing its effects.


Monday: 
Pre Workout 30 grams of whey
2 1/2 scoops of Explode

ME Bench Day :
Start at 135 and increased to a max 1 rep of 285, but I hit this 1 rep three seperate sets with a spotter. Did not increase the max, but last week only got 1 rep on one set.

Weighted Dips : 50lbs x 2 sets of 10
Lying Extensions 45lbs x 2 sets of 10
Pushdowns: 60lbs on 2 sets of 10 
Side Laterals 30 x 2 sets of 10 ( 2nd set broken into 2 sets of 5 as not to push to failure)
Upright Rows: 60lbs on 2 sets of 10
Calf Raises All the Weight on 3 sets of 10 (slow fashion)

The NO-Explode gives me a tingly feeling and slightly sharper mental focus before hitting the gym, but only on an empty stomach. The effects are similar to taking creatine after not using for a few weeks. Pumps are strong, but only slightly stronger than regular creatine. However, mental focus and endurance is up a good bit more than regular creatine and this is the first product that had any kind of NO product that actually gave me a slight pump.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thur:

ME Squat

Worked up from 135x3 to 315x2.

Stiff-Leg Deadlifts: 2sets of 225 x 10
Ham Curls 2 sets up 160 x 10
BB Rows: 2 sets of 205 x 10
Wide Grip Pulldowns 4 sets of 200 x 5 (arms very fatigued now)
BB Curls 2 sets of 95 x 10


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 23, 2004)

Time to start hitting new 1RM PRs! The routine is geared to blow up your 1RM, exploit it brother.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 23, 2004)

What's your diet looking like Dave?  What about your weight?

I know nothing about WS so let me know how progress goes.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2004)

Im doing my best to exploit it, but I have a few questions.

Should I keep the same ME/DE lift for 2 3 or 4 weeks before changing.

Also, on box squats, I just use a gym chair that goes just SLIGHTLY below parrallel, is that ok?

Also, on box squats, when I sit down on the chair, I release for a quick second and burst up, but not straight up , its more like slightly forward and up... is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 23, 2004)

The general rule of thumb is to change every 1-3 weeks, but definitely after 3 weeks.

The chair will be fine. Read my thread in the Training Forum titled "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big". The only thing you'll incorporate differently is the release on the box.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2004)

Today is Monday, I changed up my ME/DE lifts


ME Deadlift

Worked up from 135 x 3 up to a 465 x 1 NEW ONE REP MAX. My old 1-rep max was 425, so I blew it out of the water baby!

The rest of my workout as is follows...
Stiff Leg Deads 235 x 2sets x 5 reps
Ham Curls 160 x 4 sets x 5 reps
Bent Rows 205 x 4 sets x 5 reps
Pull Downs 200 x 4 sets x 5 reps
Barbell Curls 95 x 4 sets x 5 reps
Dumbell Shrugs 120 x 4 sets x 5 reps
Grip Strength... 

The NO EXPLODE is really good for improving focus for workouts. I notice a strong pump in the first week, but this being the 3rd week of its use, the pump is less noticable.  However, I am able to focus a much longer focus/intensity than I am with regular creatine... and do appear SLIGHTLY more vascular.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 28, 2004)

Ur not only cute but strong :bounce: Nice wo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Today is Monday, I changed up my ME/DE lifts
> 
> 
> ME Deadlift
> ...



Nice workout Camaro!!  40lb jump on your deads is great!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 8, 2004)

Finished using the NO-EXPLODE today.

The effects really started to wear off towards the last week of use. (lasted almost 4 weeks). 

I gained exactly 1.5 lbs while staying on roughly the same diet and exercise plan with no additional creatine/NO supplement. 

The best thing the product did for me was improved focus and slightly vascular pumps, especially at the beginning. However, while the focus remained strong, the pumps slowly diminshed, and I will return to a regular creatine product as of next week.

My strength increased slightly in all lifts, however, WS is designed for this kind of progress, especially in core lifts.

Overall I would rate the product a B-  mainly for its mental focus, and secondly for its slight pump effect (for the first 2 weeks at least)

Is it worth the GNC price.. no

Is it worth the Bulk Nutrition price... possibly, but I will not be purchasing another case, because I get similar results with regular creatine/juice.

Thank you Mr. Tolson for your free sample.


----------

